# Ne Mutlu Türkðm Diyene !!!

## Msr

Arkadaþlar Sizde Türkseniz Ne mutlu TÜRKÜM DÝYENE DEYÝN

BEN DÝYORUM NE MUTLU TÜRKÜM DÝYENE

----------

## vsk34

 *Msr wrote:*   

> Arkadaþlar Sizde Türkseniz Ne mutlu TÜRKÜM DÝYENE DEYÝN
> 
> BEN DÝYORUM NE MUTLU TÜRKÜM DÝYENE

 

EVET NE MUTLU TÜRKÜM DIYENE

ISTANBULDAN SEVGILER

----------

## butterfly986

ne mutluu türküm diyenee   :Cool: 

----------

## 157977

 :Confused: Last edited by 157977 on Fri Apr 10, 2015 10:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soulmate

Arkadashlar slm 

tanishtiysak biraz Linux diyelim 

yada Ne Mutlu Linux te diyebilirz...   :Cool: 

----------

## lasttime

NE MUTLU TÜRKÜM DÝYENE!

Ýzmirden selamlar....

----------

## snipercan

NE MUTLU TÜRKÜM DÝYENE!

Sivas'tan selamlar....[/quote]

----------

## r420r

Tanrý nasip eder, ömrüm vefa ederse; Musul, Kerkük ve Adalarý geri alacaðým. Selanik de dahil Batý Trakya'yý Türkiye hudutlarý içine katacaðým M.K.ATATURK

----------

